# 2008 Volleyball thread



## goindystate

might as well have one thread to report VB results. 

Anyway, it seems ISU has a secret weapon to win home matches, HEAT. They must turn the heat on in the arena. The EIU report from tonight's match talks about how hot it was in the arena. 

Regardless, the women WON in 4 sets, thus equaling their entire win total from 2007. 

ISU is now 3-2 on the season and has another tourney this weekend I think. 

EIU results link


----------



## goindystate

*weekend tourney*

VB plays in a 5 team tourney this weekend in Memphis. 

Friday they play Troy (picked 9th in the Sunbelt), and Iona (picked 3rd in the MAAC). 

Saturday they play Memphis (picked 7th in the C-USA), and IUPUI (picked 6th in the Mid-Con). 

Hopefully they'll get some more wins this weekend. 

:sycamores:


----------



## SycamoreSage

*What a Difference A Year Makes!*

ISU's volleyball team, down 0-2 after two sets, came from behind to defeat Troy, 3-2, this morning in Memphis. The scores: 22-25, 18-25, 25-17, 25-20 and 15-8. Great victory. I followed it on Gametracker and a lot of players contributed. The Sycamores play Iona tonight.


----------



## goindystate

*Great news!*

that's GREAT to see, you're right! what a difference a year and a new coach makes! And it's great to see they just didn't give up and throw in the towel either.

ISU beat Iona last season, so hopefully they will again later today. 

ISU over Troy release




SycamoreSage said:


> ISU's volleyball team, down 0-2 after two sets, came from behind to defeat Troy, 3-2, this morning in Memphis. The scores: 22-25, 18-25, 25-17, 25-20 and 15-8. Great victory. I followed it on Gametracker and a lot of players contributed. The Sycamores play Iona tonight.


----------



## ISUCC

there is a link to Gametracker for those who want to follow the match tonight at 7pm (8pm EST I think). 

Gametracker link

Good luck ISU! 
:sycamores:


----------



## goindystate

Troy beat IUPUI 3-1 this afternoon, ISU plays IUPUI tomorrow, after the Memphis game.


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Time of Iona Game Tonight*

One page of Gametracker (The Game Page) is giving the time of the ISU-Iona game as 5:30 p.m. Another (The Front Page) says 7 p.m. You might want to go to The Game Page to be sure.


----------



## goindystate

Sage, you're right, match is underway, you think you and I are the only ones who pay attention to ISU VB and the other "minor" sports at ISU? 



SycamoreSage said:


> One page of Gametracker (The Game Page) is giving the time of the ISU-Iona game as 5:30 p.m. Another (The Front Page) says 7 p.m. You might want to go to The Game Page to be sure.


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Following Minor Sports*

I see where we lost the first set, 25-21. 

I think there are a few others who are interested in the minor sports, some who post regularly and some who do not post at all. ISUCC ranks high among those who post.

Every time ISU's name hits the newspaper, it is good for the university. And if we win, that is worth its weight in gold even if the the program is being subsidized. A winning athletic program fosters school pride, community enthusiasm and team camaraderie.


----------



## goindystate

down 2-0 to Iona, gonna have to be another 5 set match if ISU wants to win this one. Last season ISU beat Iona 3-0 at the Eastern Illinois Invitational. 

I hope they're not getting overconfident now?


----------



## SycamoreSage

*We Are Down, 0-2.*

Looks like we are in some trouble. We lost the second set, 25-22. Based upon the team's performance this morning, it will not give up.


----------



## goindystate

yeah, they're gonna give Dahl a heart attack if they keep going to 5 set matches, but if they win, then all's good. Looking better in set 3 here. 



SycamoreSage said:


> Looks like we are in some trouble. We lost the second set, 25-22. Based upon the team's performance this morning, it will not give up.


----------



## goindystate

I wonder if Dahl gave them the same speech when they were down 2-0 to Troy this morning? 

ISU wins set 3 by a 25 - 17 score

maybe it just takes them a while to get warmed up? If they lose this match I would imagine they will be quite upset. It's one they should win. Iona obviously better than in 2007


----------



## SycamoreSage

*We Won But Are Still Down, 1-2.*

Okeh! We won the third set, 25-17, dominating it in the early going. We still have some major work to do!


----------



## goindystate

Sage, will momentum carry these girls to another 5 set win? They seem to have found their rhythm here in the last 2 sets.


----------



## goindystate

Wow! ISU wins set 4 in overtime 27-25, on to set 5 we go.


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Sycamores tie the match so game goes to fifth set*

We win the 4th set in overtime, 27-25. Great action.


----------



## goindystate

well shoot, Iona wins the 5th set 15-13, ISU never gave up, great match! 

Iona wins 3-2

ISU now 4-3 on the season with matches vs. Memphis and IUPUI on Saturday.


----------



## SycamoreSage

*ISU Loses to Iona*

ISU loses the exciting fifth set to Iona, 15-13, and the match, 2-3. Memphis and IUPUI tomorrow.


----------



## goindystate

IUPUI beat Memphis last night, Troy beat IUPUI yesterday, ISU plays Memphis and IUPUI today. Wonder if we'll see a couple more 5 set matches? 

ISU needs to get off to a better start and not get in that 0-2 hole.


----------



## goindystate

Memphis wins in 4 sets (3-1). ISU fell down 0-2, then won the 3rd set and lost the 4th. 

IUPUI next later this afternoon, IUPUI beat Iona today and Memphis last night.

ISU now 4-4 on the season.


----------



## goindystate

*Iupui*

well, what started as a promising weekend ended badly as ISU was swept by IUPUI this afternoon 3-0. ISU went 1-3 in the tourney. 

ISU now 4-5 on the season, with a match at Butler on Tuesday.


----------



## goindystate

*Butler*

well, the women won the 1st set tonight, then proceeded to lose the next 3 in a 3-1 loss to Butler tonight. That's the 4th loss in a row now. Hopefully they can turn it around before MVC play starts because it doesn't get any easier in the MVC.


----------



## SycamoreSage

*Watched game on Horizon League Network*

I watched a webcast of the game on the Horizon League FREE Sports Network. Excellent signal, much better than the one offered at cost by the MVC though I must admit my only experience this year is the ISU-Eastern Michigan football game. Based upon that test and the many poor feeds I had two years ago, I doubt if I'll invest this year in a signal that is so erratic.

If someone out there is pleased with the MVC webcasts, please let me know.


----------



## goindystate

*MVC play*

ISU opens MVC play on the road at SIU Friday, then they play UE next. SIU is pretty good this season, having only lost one match. ISU has lost 4 straight matches. 

ISU release


----------



## goindystate

*Siu*

the women got hammered at SIU 3-0 tonight, have lost 5 matches in a row now. Off to Evansville on Saturday. 

box score
http://siusalukis.cstv.com/sports/w-volley/stats/2008-2009/siu10.html

Illinois State swept Evansville 3-0 tonight too. Drake is playing at UNI.


----------



## goindystate

*Evansville*

the women got hammered again at Evansville tonight, losing 3-0, their 6th loss in a row. It was a great start to the season, but they've reverted back to the way they've played the last 3 seasons. 

that extends the MVC road losing streak to 4 years + now. What is it with ISU and losing streaks? VB, FB and women's Soccer?


----------



## goindystate

*Chicago State*

chance for ISU to get a "win" tonight at Chicago State. CSU has not won a match all year, they're 0-15. Hopefully ISU wins this one. 

No live stats or anything, so won't know anything till the morning. 

Bradley and UNI visit ISU this weekend, a chance to end the dreadful MVC losing streak vs. Bradley. UNI is pretty good as always.


----------



## goindystate

ISU does win 3-0, to get that elusive 5th win of the season. Now they really need to beat Bradley this weekend. 

now 5-8 this year.


----------



## goindystate

*Bradley*

ISU WINS over Bradley at home! 3-2, ending a 33 match MVC losing streak!!

now let's hope football can end their losing streak too this weekend, it's a great weekend for ISU to end losing streaks!

:sycamores:


----------



## goindystate

*Uni*

UNI sweeps ISU 3-0 Sat. night, 

ISU now 6-9 and 1-3 in MVC play


----------



## goindystate

*Missouri State and Wichita State*

the women travel west to take on MSU and WSU Friday and Saturday, WSU is ranked in the top 15 nationally and MSU is always hard for ISU to beat, so it'll take a miracle to win any of these 2 matches.


----------



## goindystate

*Msu*

my goodness, talk about heartbreaking for ISU, they were up 2-0 on Missouri State tonight and had *FOUR* match points in the 3rd game and wound up losing the game and then the match 3-2. Unbelievable. 

ISU has played MSU 46 times now and has won exactly ONE match against them. 

So, so close tonight, this just has to be devastating to the team, they had it won. ISU now 1-4 in MVC play and 6-10 overall

Now they get to play 14th ranked WSU Saturday.


----------



## goindystate

*Wsu*

ISU gets utterly crushed by WSU tonight 3-0

now 1-5 in the MVC and 6-11 overall, still better than the past 3 seasons though. 

Not a good day for ISU sports, that's for sure.


----------



## goindystate

*Southern Illinois-Edwardsville*

ISU plays SIUE at home tonight, no live stats, I suppose due to the shortage of staffing at ISU. 

Anyway, good to see the WSU coach noticed ISU was better this season. Maybe ISU can win a set at home vs. WSU later??

"WSU won its 12th straight match against Indiana State, its 11th without dropping a set. The Sycamores are in their first season with coach Traci Dahl and they showed more fight than in recent seasons."

*"This is the best I've ever seen them," Niggemeyer said. "Just watching them warm up, you can see there's new momentum behind their team, and it's just so awesome to see that. To have the bottom of the conference push the top like that, it's going to improve everything."*

http://www.kansas.com/sports/story/551300.html


----------



## goindystate

women win vs. SIU-E 3-1

now 7-11 on the season, Drake and CU visit this weekend. Need to win one or both of these matches. 

http://www.gosycamores.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=15200&ATCLID=1598795


----------



## goindystate

*Drake*

women win the 1st set vs. Drake tonight, then proceed to lose the next 3 and the match 3-1. 

Looks like the team is a year or 2 away from moving into the top 6 of the MVC. Drake is the team right above ISU and they won tonight pretty convincingly. 

ISU now 7-12 on the season. 1-6 in the MVC


----------



## goindystate

*Drake*

I guess the live stats link was wrong, ISU still loses, but 3-2 in 5 sets. Live stats had given the set 3 win to Drake, not ISU like it should have. 

same record now for ISU.


----------



## goindystate

*Creighton*

ISU swept 3-0 by Creighton, but they did play them closer than the past 3 years. Like I said, next year this team will move up in the MVC standings since they lose very little (in terms of # of players) off this team. 

now 7-13 and 1-7 in the MVC.


----------



## goindystate

*Wright State*

ISU loses another 5 set match tonight 3-2 at Wright State. 

Down 0-2 they win sets 3 and 4, but lose set 5 (15-12). 

Next year they win these types of matches. 

now 7-14 on the season.


----------



## goindystate

*Illinois State*

hey! the women DEFEAT Illinois State at home tonight 3-1 as 3 of the 4 sets went to extra points!

The girls seem to be playing better as the season rolls along. Dahl has really done an incredible job w/ this team, they may even win 10 matches this season??

ISU picks up it's 2nd MVC win and is now 8-14 overall, 2-7 in the MVC.


----------



## goindystate

*ISU at Northern Iowa*

ISU was swept 3-0 at UNI tonight, even though they lost they did play alot better than past seasons. 

Big road match at Bradley tomorrow night, ISU has not won on the road in VB since the 1800s I think. Bradley has not won an MVC match yet this year. 

Now 2-8 in the MVC and 8-15 overall.


----------



## goindystate

*Bradley*

ISU loses at Bradley 3-1 Saturday night, still can't win on the road. 

now 2-9 in the MVC, 8-16 overall.


----------



## goindystate

*Wichita State*

ISU loses at home to WSU 3-1 tonight, ISU won the 2nd set but could not keep the momentum going. 

At least they won a set vs. WSU, something they have not done in many, many, many years. Still improving. 

now 2-10 in the MVC, 8-17 overall. Would be nice to see them get 10 wins on the season. 

Need to beat Missouri State tomorrow night to redeem themselves for letting MSU escape 5 match points in Springfield earlier this season. ISU was up 2-0 and had 5 match points and lost the match 3-2.


----------



## goindystate

*Mizzery State*

ISU loses another 5 set match tonight 3-2. Was up 2-1 but could not close out the match. Remember they lost 3-2 at MSU earlier after having 4 or 5 match points. I would guess next year this team will make it back to the top 6 in the conf. and qualify for the MVC tourney. They lose one girl and will have like 7 seniors on next year's squad. 

Now 2-11 in the MVC and 8-18 overall. 

Any chance of making the MVC tourney are now dead.


----------



## goindystate

even though the women are 2-11 in the MVC they are getting noticed for their improved play as evidenced from this WSU newspaper article. With 7 seniors on the 2009 squad, this team "should" move up into the top 6 and make the MVC post season tourney. 

They're on the Drake-Creighton trip this weekend. NEED to win one of these matches, if not both. 

*Valley volleyball growth makes Wichita State work harder*
BY PAUL SUELLENTROP
The Wichita Eagle

Missouri Valley Conference volleyball showed off its strength at the top in 2007. The rest of the conference is showing signs of catching up in 2008.

*"Indiana State is 2-11 right now -- they have to be the best 2-11 team I've seen in the conference in my five years," Wichita State assistant coach Jeff Sanders said. "They were physical, they were tough. They were good."*

No. 11 WSU (24-0, 13-0 MVC) may well run away with the Valley title this season, but it isn't coming as easily as it did in 2005 and 2007.

Lowly Drake took the Shockers to five sets in Koch Arena two weeks ago. Indiana State won a set against WSU a week ago. The 2007 Shockers swept 13 of 18 opponents on the way to a 17-1 record and MVC title. The 2005 Shockers went 18-0 with 14 sweeps.

This season, WSU has swept seven conference matches with five to play.

Valley volleyball flexed some muscle last season by putting four teams in the NCAA Tournament. It may be difficult to duplicate that feat, but the conference's overall strength appears to be improving. Six MVC teams are in the top 100 of the NCAA's RPI rankings, including No. 98 Southern Illinois, tonight's opponent for the Shockers at Koch Arena.

WSU plays Evansville on Saturday and can equal its record 26-match winning streak of 2005 with two wins this weekend.

*After cruising through the first half of the conference schedule, the Shockers are fighting some fatigue and staleness. Since a dominating win over Creighton on Oct. 24, they have been good, but not overwhelming in a 3-2 win over Drake and 3-1 wins at Indiana State and Illinois State.*

full article
http://www.kansas.com/250/story/588628.html


----------



## goindystate

*at Creighton*

ISU just got hammered at Creighton tonight 3-0 (25-17, 25-11, 25-16) This one was NEVER close. 

now 2-12 in the MVC, 8-19 overall. 

Off to Drake Saturday.


----------



## goindystate

*at Drake*

ISU loses 3-0 tonight at Drake, yet another road loss for ISU. 

Not a good road trip as ISU lost 2 matches in 6 straight sets. 

2-12 MVC, 8-20 overall


----------



## goindystate

*Illinois State*

ISU loses on the road again to Illinois State 3-0

now 8-21 overall, 2-14 in the MVC, only 2 home matches remain.


----------



## goindystate

*Evansville, SIU*

last 2 matches of the season, ISU lost to Evansville 3-0 Friday night, their 4th straight shut-out loss in a row, not sure what has happened in the past couple weeks w/ this team??

SIU tonight is senior night.


----------



## goindystate

ISU loses 3-1 to SIU tonight, another dreadful ending to what had started out as a more promising season. 

ISU finishes tied for last with Bradley in the MVC


----------

